# Bench Testing



## applelisa (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi: New to the group - I just got a very nice LGB 2085 D engine - it is my first. I do not have any track yet, but do have a transformer. How can I bench test the engine? It is not like my old Lionel. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There are rollers designed to sit on a section of track and the loco's wheels are on the rollers. 
Power is applied to the track then thru rollers, wheels to motor. 
Get the track and rollers from the same source. 
I use RLD Hobbies, an advertiser here for my mail orders. Good prices and great service. Others will chime in with their likes too. 

Welcome to the forum 

John


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

One way I've bench tested for function only, no smoke is by placing the engine upside down, and having a zip cord or speaker cable connected to a power supply and touch the wheels that have pickups or on the shoes ( pressing down a bit on them). It is similar to using chopsticks.. But the wheels will spin, and it will verify function and lights. Expect a little bit of kick from a cheap bachmann power supply if you touch both leads while running the engine, sweaty hands increases it. it's something to expect to not jump from it. Work your way up, with no smoke 1/2 way is more than enough to go with little noticible kick.. All the way up kicks more, because of the ripple and motor noise.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a soft foam pad and flip the engine upside down. 
Look closely at the rear of LGB engines as they have power sockets to supply track power to a car behind the engine. This can be used to bench test the engine, and I have he special male fittings to stay hands free. 
And be sure to have a 1 amp or more DC supply as that engine has 2 motors, smoke and lights. 

Note that most LGB engines have a switch for turning power off and this switch needs to be to the right (highest number, 0 is all off) for all features to work.


----------



## applelisa (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi: Thanks everyone, you have been big help. I'll give it a try!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I recently bought an unused one that has sat in a box for 20 years. I just put it on it's side on a towel, ran some stiff wires from my power pack and held them on the wheels. The side tanks keep the motion from touching the table. Only one engine went at first but after persevering the other went slowly and finally they both went the same speed. I figure the commutators had some oxidation from sitting so long but all runs fine now. 
I have a string of Barmer Mountain bogie coaches (also came in DR) that I wish to repaint a plain green which were very close to what the SEG Mallet pulled differing mainly by window spacing and truck design.
There are some original images in the discussion below if you are interested.
Proper cars to pull behind LGB 2085 SEG Mallet 












Andrew


----------



## applelisa (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi: Thanks for all the help. I have another question if you do not mind. Each set of wheels on both sides has a chrome piece that fits into a black box. Should these be loose? The wheels are so heavy and move a lot and I did not know if that should be that way or maybe they came unfastened. I hope you understand the question, I do not know the correct terminology. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean. Do these chrome things look as if they run along the top of the track? If they are electrical pick-up sliders they should be spring loaded. The LGB 2085D has no sliders as supplied, it has carbon brushes running at the back of the wheels. Perhaps someone has fitted sliders because the carbon brushes leave residue. The wheels should only have a few millimeters side play as they are all flanged so can go around curves.

Perhaps you are referring to the side rods and valve gear into the cylinders? They are typically quite loose on models.


Unmodified LGB 2085D









Andrew


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Andrew is he talking about the axel and the black box is the motor block?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure Dick. I thought if I posted an image Bill will soon explain anything that may be unusual. We shall see... 

Andrew


----------



## applelisa (Sep 23, 2013)

I think it might be the side rods and valve gear into the cylinders. In the picture you posted there is a round circle in on the bottom of the train - probably and inspection sticker. Just to the upper right of that is the chrome part I am talking about. It goes into the big black object. I'm sorry my description is so poor. Can I attach a picture or is that only for members of a certain status? thanks....


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You had me guessing! OK, the drive rods and valve gear on an electric are only cosmetic so are usually quite loose and free otherwise they could bind up. A little oil on these parts occasionally can help reduce wear. On a live steamer they are the drive mechanism from the steam pressure in the cylinders.

How to post photos (the easy way) - Non 1st Class Members 

Andrew


----------



## applelisa (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation, now I understand. This is really a nice site for the large scale, you guys do a great job. Thanks, Bill


----------

